
Uber Visa Card - pfhayes
https://www.uber.com/c/uber-credit-card/
======
benoits
so it's just another random visa card without any special discount (cashback)
on uber rides? Is there any point to this?

~~~
dudus
I'm not an expert on of any sorts. But these cashback values are much better
than my current credit card. And I pay an $100 a year fee for mine. This one
is free. It just seems a very solid card.

~~~
tedmiston
> But these cashback values are much better than my current credit card.

The page is misleading — those percentages aren't cash back values, they're
for if you redeem as Uber credits; only 1% if you redeem as cash back.

~~~
tedmiston
My interpretation here of the fine print was incorrect. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15567825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15567825).

------
brianwawok
How much cashback on a Lyft?

------
wiradikusuma
US only?

~~~
hatred
Seems so.

``` The Uber Visa Card is issued by Barclays pursuant to a license by Visa USA
Incorporated. Visa is a registered trademark of Visa USA Incorporated. ```

